

Guidance for the Aspiring Software Craftsman - romain_g
http://apprenticeship-patterns.labs.oreilly.com/

======
brosephius
I skimmed a bunch of passages in this, but I honestly don't get the whole
"software craftsmanship" movement. all I see is common sense ideas dressed up
with vapid motivational speakerisms. what am I missing here? am I just lucky
because I've never worked in a dysfunctional software sweatshop?

~~~
romain_g
I agree, but it is still a comforting entrance sign for those who fear
programming. It is common sense, yes, but the interest of it is to show that
general principles also stand for software development.

~~~
brosephius
I guess I can see some value to the complete beginner, but I don't see the
point of conferences dedicated to the topic (aside from the usual networking,
vendor schwag, and food and travel paid for by your employer, of course)

